# Protein Powder: Best Deals Out There?



## Rider (Aug 26, 2022)

HELP!  In need some guidance.  Where are you all getting good deals for quality protein powder in bulk these days?  

Its like the price of a 10 pound bag of Optimum Protein skyrocketed exponentially these days.  Talk about inflation, ugh!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

I use True Nutrition. Not as cheap as it used to be, but still a good deal.


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 26, 2022)

If flavor doesn't matter (you can always add sugar free flavoring yourself when you mix it) bulksupplements.com is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 26, 2022)

i get equate at walmart, $14.50 for 18 30g servings


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

The Vitamin Shoppe brand Bodytech is actually decent and a good value.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

This also looks like a good deal:






						100% Whey Protein Isolate | New World Nutritionals
					

The best whey protein isolate money can buy.100 Whey Protein Isolate - Although there are other forms of protein derived from dairy processing such as caseinate, whey is the most commonly used protein in sports nutrition.




					bestbulkwheyprotein.com
				




And if you've got $540 burning a hole in your pocket:









						Whey Protein Isolate 90% (USA) Bulk 20kg
					

Our whey protein isolate is free of sugar, taste additives, preservatives, fillers and is packed in a tight vacuum-sealed bag. Get yours today!




					purebulk.com


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate... 

NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate...
> 
> NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf


NOW is the most underrated high quality supplement company


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate...
> 
> NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf


]
@JuiceTrain


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> NOW is the most underrated high quality supplement company


I use A LOT of their products... Fish oil, D3/K2, digestive enzymes, ZMAs...


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The Vitamin Shoppe brand Bodytech is actually decent and a good value.



I can second this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

@CJ 
I’m ordering this. I’ll probably grab a few things off of here 



			https://www.nowfoods.com/products/sports-nutrition/amino-complete-veg-capsules


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @CJ
> I’m ordering this. I’ll probably grab a few things off of here
> 
> 
> ...


ur gunna lose your sponsorship


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @CJ
> I’m ordering this. I’ll probably grab a few things off of here
> 
> 
> ...



We should bulk order and pick up these kicks. Thoughts? 

I know @CJ needs some walking/mountaineering shoes. I'll take almost anything that's free.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ur gunna lose your sponsorship



I can’t help but chuckle at this. This was good . Humapro gonna disown you [mention]RiR0 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhub527 (Aug 26, 2022)

Came across this site recently they got pretty good deals havent seen much bulk protein though sites muscleandstrength


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> We should bulk order and pick up these kicks. Thoughts?
> 
> I know @CJ needs some walking/mountaineering shoes. I'll take almost anything that's free.
> 
> ...


I hope this is fake. If it's not, I may have to shop elsewhere out of principle.  🤦‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate...
> 
> NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf



Putting this in the prime shopping cart for next time....


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Putting this in the prime shopping cart for next time....


Just be aware, it has no flavor whatsoever. It tastes like wet cardboard. 

They do have flavored ones also, but I just mix mine with Gatorade powder.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just be aware, it has no flavor whatsoever. It tastes like wet cardboard.
> 
> They do have flavored ones also, but I just mix mine with Gatorade powder.


Cocoa powder is also cheap


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> I hope this is fake. If it's not, I may have to shop elsewhere out of principle.  🤦‍♂️



Me too. Haha. I mean..who would want those grandma shoes? Not cool. Totally dorky. I'd rather be dead than caught wearing those...free...shoes. 😔


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Me too. Haha. I mean..who would want those grandma shoes? Not cool. Totally dorky. I'd rather be dead than caught wearing those...free...shoes. 😔


You wear Crocs... With the jibbitz. 

So ghey.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> You wear Crocs... With the giblets.
> 
> So ghey.



Camouflage Crocs are a thinkin' man's shoe.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just be aware, it has no flavor whatsoever. It tastes like wet cardboard.
> 
> They do have flavored ones also, but I just mix mine with Gatorade powder.



Man that’s a good deal. Mutant is breaking me…

You tried any of the flavored ones? Wonder how cocoa powder would work


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Man that’s a good deal. Mutant is breaking me…
> 
> You tried any of the flavored ones? Wonder how cocoa powder would work


Nope, but Amazon says I've bought the unflavored tub 16 times.  😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2022)

I was spending $55, then $60, so on until it’s now $75. 

Amazon says: I’ve purchased 46 times.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 26, 2022)

I prefer whole food.. tastes better. I have probably 300lbs of beef, 150lbs of pork, and 80-100lbs of chicken in my freezer.


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

Short dated clearance items. Check out poorboysupplements

other shops may offer , as well


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 26, 2022)

FrogTech


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> FrogTech


Fuck off you unoriginal troll


----------



## Rider (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks all, I’ll look into those deals.  I’ve used NOW brand products but haven’t had their protein yet. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rider (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This also looks like a good deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ll check out the first link, bestbuybulk.  Have you bought from that place?  Their protein price  looks incredible.


----------



## Rider (Aug 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate...
> 
> NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf


I went with this one. I trust NOW brands on their quality.  Thanks for the heads up brother.


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck off you unoriginal troll



One of the most historical bb memes lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> One of the most historical bb memes lol
> View attachment 26732


Not really. It’s dumb as fuck and that retard from his posts probably has to be reminded how to breathe


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ur gunna lose your sponsorship


You started blasting yet or are you still running baby doses?


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not really. It’s dumb as fuck and that retard from his posts probably has to be reminded how to breathe


I was just joking man

Always found the meme funny lol


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This also looks like a good deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By chance, Have you tried their liver support?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> By chance, Have you tried their liver support?


I’d be worried about kidney health not liver. It’s very rare that guys on gear have liver problems and it’s usually the ones taking other shit too in large amounts not just peds. 
Focus on your kidneys don’t waste money on liver support


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d be worried about kidney health not liver. It’s very rare that guys on gear have liver problems and it’s usually the ones taking other shit too in large amounts not just peds.
> Focus on your kidneys don’t waste money on liver support


 Well, maybe you and some other members can help me out. My kidney values are always perfect (I take astralagus/urva ursi) piss a nice clear mainly. However, I have sludge in my gallbladder and liver enzymes are always extremely elevated, before any ped. On scan, my gallbladder had a polyp last year. Got to rescan soon. I’m not worried per say but the nausea and reflux can be brutal. Thanks and I’m not trolling lol


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d be worried about kidney health not liver. It’s very rare that guys on gear have liver problems and it’s usually the ones taking other shit too in large amounts not just peds.
> Focus on your kidneys don’t waste money on liver support


I don’t drink alcohol and never have been a chronic or moderate user other than 1-4 times a year on special occasions a shot or glass of wine


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Well, maybe you and some other members can help me out. My kidney values are always perfect (I take astralagus/urva ursi) piss a nice clear mainly. However, I have sludge in my gallbladder and liver enzymes are always extremely elevated, before any ped. On scan, my gallbladder had a polyp last year. Got to rescan soon. I’m not worried per say but the nausea and reflux can be brutal. Thanks and I’m not trolling lol


This is beyond my scope buddy. I would be extremely cautious about running any gear beyond trt doses in this case if it was me. What has your Dr said


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is beyond my scope buddy. I would be extremely cautious about running any gear beyond trt doses in this case if it was me. What has your Dr said


Currently on nothing and never gone past 200-300 . I started up some RPN havoc but I only pulse that. Feel great some days, others no. Doctor said it’s not life threatening and common but I’ve had a ton of other weird health issues . I’m the type that ignores them and keeps pushing . Also under a lot of stress .

I get blood work again soon


----------



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The Vitamin Shoppe brand Bodytech is actually decent and a good value.


Iherb.com has really deals and I prefer Thorne Mediclear


----------



## Rider (Aug 27, 2022)

@Tisatix I’d appreciate you stop hijacking my thread with off topic posts sir.  

Back on protein deals, here’s a link a buddy shared with me.  








						15lb Bulk Whey Protein ISOLATE (NOT concentrate) Manufacturer Direct UNFLAVORED   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 15lb Bulk Whey Protein ISOLATE (NOT concentrate) Manufacturer Direct UNFLAVORED  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Adzg (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m not as big as you fellas so I have one scoop of protein and it does me for the week. Can you tell I’m jealous of your….size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 27, 2022)

Rider said:


> @Tisatix I’d appreciate you stop hijacking my thread with off topic posts sir.
> 
> Back on protein deals, here’s a link a buddy shared with me.
> 
> ...


My apologies


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)

Rider said:


> @Tisatix I’d appreciate you stop hijacking my thread with off topic posts sir.
> 
> Back on protein deals, here’s a link a buddy shared with me.
> 
> ...





Tisatix said:


> My apologies


I moved the Kidney Support posts to their own thread.


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I moved the Kidney Support posts to their own thread.


Much appreciated


----------



## Rider (Aug 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I moved the Kidney Support posts to their own thread.


@CJ Thanks


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> I use this, $60 for 81 servings, no fillers, no junk, just >99% whey protein isolate...
> 
> NOW Sports Nutrition, Whey Protein Isolate, 25 g With BCAAs, Unflavored Powder, 5-Pound https://a.co/d/a9CXkvf


Don't know why I've never thought of NOW's stuff before, I use a bunch of their other stuff. I'm starting to take avoiding all the fake chemical sweetener's thing more seriously, and it's almost impossible to find proteins not loaded with them these days. 

Literally have my shit in the mail as we speak to try to figure out the rest of my digestive probs, even with all the meat I eat I take in a lot of shakes, in the email I got from the testing place they give you a list of things EVERYBODY should avoid, those sweeteners are #1! I take it slightly more serious when the place saying it is seeing the inside result of them.

Good call man!


----------



## Dex (Oct 23, 2022)

Hmm, I'm not sure which of those two proteins to try. I have been doing Sprout's whey isolate in bulk but it is jacked up to $20/lb now. The one in the box from Ebay looks a bit sketch but that doesn't mean anything. $114 for 15lbs is really cheap. Is there a lab to send a sample to for QA? lol


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 23, 2022)

I tried true nutrition whey isolate banana smoothie flavor.  I bought 5 lbs and it is like drinking kerosene. Horrible flavor.  I will have to suffer as I am a cheap fuck and won't pitch it.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I tried true nutrition whey isolate banana smoothie flavor.  I bought 5 lbs and it is like drinking kerosene. Horrible flavor.  I will have to suffer as I am a cheap fuck and won't pitch it.


Damn should’ve gotten red velvet


----------



## j2048b (Oct 23, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Don't know why I've never thought of NOW's stuff before, I use a bunch of their other stuff. I'm starting to take avoiding all the fake chemical sweetener's thing more seriously, and it's almost impossible to find proteins not loaded with them these days.
> 
> Literally have my shit in the mail as we speak to try to figure out the rest of my digestive probs, even with all the meat I eat I take in a lot of shakes, in the email I got from the testing place they give you a list of things EVERYBODY should avoid, those sweeteners are #1! I take it slightly more serious when the place saying it is seeing the inside result of them.
> 
> Good call man!


What place did u go thru for all the testing and can u post a list of crap they said to avoid?


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Damn should’ve gotten red velvet


Next time!


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 23, 2022)

I’ve been using that Now unflavored since I saw it posted on this thread. I just mix one scoop with a scoop of whatever flavor I’m using. (Right now it’s Jym Rockie road yumm) 

Kinda helps offset the expense and makes the high dollar stuff go further.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 23, 2022)

j2048b said:


> What place did u go thru for all the testing and can u post a list of crap they said to avoid?


Viome









						Gut Microbiome Testing, Health Supplements & Probiotics
					

Test your gut microbiome and measure your health down to the molecular level to get personalized nutrition recommendations and supplements made uniquely for you.




					www.viome.com
				




Foods Everyone Should Avoid​Clear your fridge and cupboards of foods that aren't healthy for anyone:


Sweeteners like agave nectar, aspartame, corn syrup, sucralose and white sugar
Foods with added sugar or sweeteners like sports drinks, soda, flavored oatmeal, granola bars and flavored yogurt
Oils such as canola, hydrogenated vegetable oil, shortening and margarine
Refined grains like white flour (and products made with refined grains)
Ultra-processed foods, which are typically packaged food with 5 or more ingredients like added salt, sugar, oils, fats, and preservatives.
Cured meats, bacon, hotdogs

And then when you get your results, it'll tell you what you should avoid specifically and what you're having trouble digesting.

This is the test I did









						Gut Health Test Kit
					

Viome's Gut Intelligence Test™ is a simple, at-home gut health test that provides comprehensive health insights about your gut microbiome and nutrition.




					www.viome.com
				




I'm most interested in the Protein Fermentation results, as well as Digestive Efficiency.


----------



## Rider (Nov 20, 2022)

Price spike drastically!  I just looked at NOW Isolate unflavored on Amazon.  Now it’s $80! 

When I started this thread a few months ago, I bought it for $60.  Damn inflation, wow!!


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 20, 2022)

Yep I’m done with it. Mu





Rider said:


> Price spike drastically!  I just looked at NOW Isolate unflavored on Amazon.  Now it’s $80!
> 
> When I started this thread a few months ago, I bought it for $60.  Damn inflation, wow!!



Yep I’m done with that. Mutant isosurge is awesome and cheaper.


----------



## Dex (Nov 22, 2022)

Rider said:


> Price spike drastically!  I just looked at NOW Isolate unflavored on Amazon.  Now it’s $80!
> 
> When I started this thread a few months ago, I bought it for $60.  Damn inflation, wow!!


Damn, I just got it for $60 two weeks ago!


----------



## crido887 (Nov 22, 2022)

Honestly. after seeing this shit, I might as well keep buying the fucking premade fairlife 30g of protein shakes. its 1.50 a shake or some shit. atleast its ready to go.


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 22, 2022)

I used to just use Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard whey, bought in 5lb bags either from Costco or off Amazon. It was about $21-$22/lb.

Recently switched to True Nutrition, and I like their build your own blend options (different protein bases, choose different flavors, carb mix ins or not, and other supp add ins). My last order from them was cold filtered whey isolate at $19/lb. Cheaper than Costco or Amazon. Taste is good. Price is as good or better than anything else I've found. And it comes in any 1lb increment you want to order. 

I'll keep using them until I find something better.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 27, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> I used to just use Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard whey, bought in 5lb bags either from Costco or off Amazon. It was about $21-$22/lb.
> 
> Recently switched to True Nutrition, and I like their build your own blend options (different protein bases, choose different flavors, carb mix ins or not, and other supp add ins). My last order from them was cold filtered whey isolate at $19/lb. Cheaper than Costco or Amazon. Taste is good. Price is as good or better than anything else I've found. And it comes in any 1lb increment you want to order.
> 
> I'll keep using them until I find something better.


Agreed! And at a 110 cal serving, you're at 27g of protein!


----------



## crido887 (Nov 27, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> I used to just use Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard whey, bought in 5lb bags either from Costco or off Amazon. It was about $21-$22/lb.
> 
> Recently switched to True Nutrition, and I like their build your own blend options (different protein bases, choose different flavors, carb mix ins or not, and other supp add ins). My last order from them was cold filtered whey isolate at $19/lb. Cheaper than Costco or Amazon. Taste is good. Price is as good or better than anything else I've found. And it comes in any 1lb increment you want to order.
> 
> I'll keep using them until I find something better.


Costco 5 lb bag is 72 dollars... Idk what you are smoking


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 27, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Costco 5 lb bag is 72 dollars... Idk what you are smoking


It's been a while since I've looked there. Maybe it's gotten cheaper, or I just remembered the price wrong. I dunno.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> It's been a while since I've looked there. Maybe it's gotten cheaper, or I just remembered the price wrong. I dunno.



That's were I get mine as well


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 29, 2022)

Score....


----------

